# 2nd opinion team leader visit



## mrszetti (Dec 15, 2014)

Hiya,
Sw has just called to make an appointment for his team leader to come out for 2nd opinion, can anyone advise what kind of questions they ask and is this when I need to make my house child friendly. Any advice would be so helpful. 
Thanks
Lee


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We didn't make our house child friendly until just before our son came home.


----------



## mrszetti (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks miny moo. Did she look in cupboards or anything, just so I know if I have to do a thorough tidy


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Our 2nd opinion visit she went over questions she thought panel might ask and just went over us and home study in general.xx


----------



## mrszetti (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks treaco


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

They have never looked in our cupboards or drawers even though I kept telling DH they would! 
We didn't child proof until after matching panel but did have a health and safety visit during assessment but it was more to make sure we didn't have car parts or dangerous things lying around home or garden, I noticed that was on the assessment guidelines he was using but he was happy with our house as it was. Then he made recommendations as to what we needed to do eg buy fire blanket, stair gates etc. but was very low key.


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

Our 2nd opinion visit was done with the SW who had first come out to us for our initial visit. She went through a few anonymous profiles just to find out our thoughts on what we could and couldn't deal with. Good Luck


----------



## mrszetti (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks goofygirl and pyjamas. Think I will just tell dh they look through drawers and cupboards so he will tidy them up


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

LOL worth a try


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Both times we never had 2nd opinion visits, VA didn't do them then think 2nd time was supposed to have one but LA were short staffed do decided as we were already adopters not to do it.


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

No we didn't have second opinion visit either. Just the one same social worker. 
I don't think our LA do them.


----------



## mrszetti (Dec 15, 2014)

Wish my la didn't really nervous about it. It's maybe only scotland that does it xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

From my experience, a second visit (whilst raising the anxiety levels) is a good thing.
1st they can see any weakness in a PAR form that the assessing SW may not see either due to experience or being too close to you. Thus panel are unlikely to find anything that would prevent you being approved too.
2nd, if they agree with original findings (they tend to so don't worry), then it's another Ss who has your back when it comes to family finding and discussing kids on their books.

Ours focused on a few things from our PAR and had a quick nosy about house (downstairs and garden space). 
X


----------



## mrszetti (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your help. Spoke to sw yesterday and he clarified everything and said that she wont be looking in cupboards and drawers, she just wants to meet us and ask us a few questions that we have already went over with him, so not to worry.  Still nervous though wander what I am going to be like going to panel   xx


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

Ours was really laid back, just asked us how we felt about everything and how we felt the assessment went. She then talked through what the panel advisor had come back with and any questions they thought they could pick up on. She didn't look round the house as our SW had done that in our assessment and she trusted our SW  
It would have been the same lady that came to see us originally but she had changed jobs so this was a new manager.  It was really calm and when she left we felt really positive! She has now been to a few meetings with us and all really helpful.

Hope all goes well


----------



## mrszetti (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks kimmieb xx


----------

